# Growth spurt at 16 months?



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I know my girl is not going to get any taller, but I was wondering if these dogs normally have a filling out growth spurt around 16 months of age? My girl is right around that age and her activity level has not increased, but she acts like she is hungry all the time. I'll feed her and about an hour or so later she starts licking her food bowl and looking at the cabinet where her food is kept. I'm feeding her the same amount I always have, so I know she's not starving. I don't mind if she fills out, but I don't want her belly to fill out though lol. Any input on this would be appreciated. Oh yeah I am sneaking in some treats when she acts real hungry, but I make her work for them (sit, stay, down etc.). Thank you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Eh, my bitch is always hungry to except she likes to sit in front of the refrigerator because thats where her food is kept lol! She walks around the kitchen with her nose to the ground looking for any crumbs we may have dropped. She's a scavenger and a chow hound! Now that i home cook for her and she eats REAL food she has gotten worse! Lol! My girl is 18 months 45 lbs and in shape with a nice tuck  somedays i feed her more than others especially when i work her alot. Your girl is normal if you ask me  no worries. Sounds like a chow hound like mine lol!


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I wrote that post before I went to the vet's office this morning and my girl has been 48.5 lbs for about 3 or 4 months and today she was 49.2 lbs, with still a nice tuck. We have not been having outside time as much because of the rain and mud here in S.E. Michigan, so I can understand the little weight gain, but my vet said she wouldn't want to see her get any bigger. I asked if I should cut her food back and told her what I am feeding (TOTW) and how much and she said no, but don't let her get any bigger. My girl in my opinion isn't super lean, but she's also not what I would consider overweight. Like I said she has a nice tuck starting at the last rib. You can't see her ribs, but you can see where they end and the abdomen begins. She is not overly muscular, but you can see the muscles especially in her back legs. Hurry up spring or at least drier weather, so I can work this dog into shape. I don't want an over weight dog. My parents dogs have always been over weight and have had weight related health issues and I don't want that for my girl.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

one of my girls didnt start to fill out until closer to 2 years so yes this is normal. Thats why they say 3 is usually safe to say they are full grown.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

lol @ scavengers


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

In my personal experience, Vets don't start telling you things like 'don't let her get any bigger' until they are well above ideal weight (they don't want to offend people lol) Can you feel her ribs at all? Easily? 
If she seems hungry, but you don't want her to put on weight, you can add fillers, like green beans, to her food.
At 16 months, she is not going through a growth spurt, but she is at an ideal age to get fat.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I think Mel sit on me when I am cooking so he can bump me so I drop stuff I swear! I call him my vacuum 

I also noticed changes when he was 2 so I sure you pup is still changing


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

get your self a good rain coat,no worries then


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I can not see her ribs, but I can feel them when I pet her. She is not super thin or even conditioned right now for that matter, but over weight or even borderline over weight I would not call her that. As far as taking her out in the rain, I have no problem with it. I work outside and have all the rain gear needed, but when it's raining out it's hard to get her out even to go to the bathroom lol. She looks at me like I'm crazy for wanting to go out. Thanks for all of your input. Guess we better hit the puppy gym before she does become over weight.


----------

